# The New Mythology: Brainstorming Thread



## Snaga (Nov 14, 2003)

Here is a thread to throw down any thoughts that come to you for the New Mythology Project.

Rules for this thread:

#1 Post any idea that appeals to you, that you think could be used in the project.

#2 Post it in as primitive or as hair-brained form as you like.

#3 NO CRITICISM!! This is important... this thread must be RISK-FREE. That's how we'll get the best ideas out. I don't want people to be restrained in posting.

#4 If you really love someone's idea by all means say so!

#5 Posting an idea here means anyone can take it up and develop it further.

OK... go!!!! Ideas please!!


----------



## Zale (Nov 19, 2003)

Right. In the VERY beginning there was not just one entity (like Eru) but TWO. This introduces potential conflict a lot earlier, means more variety, and will put a more interesting perspective on good/evil. (Is there such a thing as evil? Or is that just the other side's view?)


----------



## faila (Dec 13, 2003)

why not many gods who work completely indepedent of each other who in the end work together only to create sentient life but must give up there "lives" for this end so that there is no outside force left afterwards and Good and Evil would be up to the actual created beings. If this didnt make any sense ill explain further.


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 13, 2003)

im not part of the guild but i just want to bounce an idea hear.....you speak of good vs evil the classic conflict.....how bout more of a evil vs evil vs evil struggle for universal domination... just to be different


----------



## faila (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arisen pheonix _
> *im not part of the guild but i just want to bounce an idea hear.....you speak of good vs evil the classic conflict.....how bout more of a evil vs evil vs evil struggle for universal domination... just to be different *


 that is a good idea... but in the example I put forth earlier there is no good or evil since there is no clashing forces at all at the begining there is no supreme beings and no beings other than the ones on the world, so I guess in essence it would be a world without good and evil... but your idea is probobly better.


----------



## Zale (Dec 17, 2003)

Without some kind of conflict it would be very hard to stop the story getting very boring very quickly. Good vs. evil always provides a good basis for conflict, e.g. "We must destroy them because they eat babies" - that sort of thing, although in our case maybe slightly more subtle.
A side would never see itself as evil (not even Hitler did), so Phoenix, your struggle would be good vs. evil vs. evil, no matter whose viewpoint you take. Of course, you can get round this problem by taking several different viewpoints.
None of this gets us anywhere, of course.


----------

